# Angeln in Frankreich (Drillinge erlaubt?)



## Kenshyyy (6. Juli 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen, ich bin der neue :vik:



Ich habe mir erstmals einen Französischen Angelschein geholt  (Region 68). 

Jetzt lese ich Folgendes im Reglement: 

In 2. Kategorie:  Angeln mit vier Angelruten *versehen mit zwei Angelhaken* oder höchstens drei künstlichen Angelfliegen, 6 Krebsnetzen ...


  Wie ist das nun zu verstehen? "...versehen mit zwei Angelhaken..." Bedeutet das nun, dass Drillinge erlaubt sind (2 Drillings*haken*) oder muss ich z.B. bei meinen Spinnern die Drillinge nun durch Einzelhaken ersetzen?|uhoh:


Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## mok (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (Drillinge erlaubt?)*

erlaubt sind 2 Drillingshaken


----------



## Kenshyyy (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich (Drillinge erlaubt?)*

Danke dir, für die schnelle Antwort.


----------

